# GAY dogsport pics (pics)



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Feel free to add your own









OH NOES its a super scary clown








LARP much???








Please don't hit me with those fun noodles Mr. Spaceman. OH wait you aren't allowed to








This dog' is ready for an entire army of ribbon dancers


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

ut oh , I have a feeling this is going to rustle some feathers!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I am just wondering what anyone with any dog experience or sence would think is GAY about it?

Sure some of the costumes and props are a little bit funny but you need to see what the Mouths dogs do in that situation to see TRUE GAYNESS!!!! :-$


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Well I am just wondering what anyone with any dog experience or sence would think is GAY about it?
> 
> Sure some of the costumes and props are a little bit funny but you need to see what the Mouths dogs do in that situation to see TRUE GAYNESS!!!! :-$


I'm not so sure I want to see what the "Mouths dog" is doing in the first pic nor do I want to find out how their mouths contribute to the TRUE GAYNESS :-o


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> I'm not so sure I want to see what the "Mouths dog" is doing in the first pic nor do I want to find out how their mouths contribute to the TRUE GAYNESS :-o


well with a last name like your I would think you would be the expert on Gayness. Please explain if this is not the case? :-s


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

There was nothing gay about about the drama club in high school or the guys that were in it.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> There was nothing gay about about the drama club in high school or the guys that were in it.


 
You forgot to mention Glee Club or Chorus........


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really liked the Christmas song you did in the 70's. Sorry about your eyesight.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I really liked the Christmas song you did in the 70's. Sorry about your eyesight.


 
LMAO, JOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!

I liked the CAMEO in the Movie FARGO the best!


Only you would have a library of Ribbon dancer pics though.......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Man you guys are old.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.mp3.com/media_player/vie..._id=21749765&ref_type_id=3&edid=&ptid=&ont_id=


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> http://www.mp3.com/media_player/vie..._id=21749765&ref_type_id=3&edid=&ptid=&ont_id=



You knew I needed help, thanks. Was Jose gay?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He's from puerto rico right ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

did he lose his eye sight from the old wise tale of baby batter


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You knew I needed help, thanks. Was Jose gay?


 
David would be able to answer that.......:-o


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> David would be able to answer that.......:-o


No gayer than your mullet :-o


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> No gayer than your mullet :-o


 

mullet? huh.........? I have never had a mullet in my life!...........[-X


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"how can a GUuuuuyyyY????!!!!"


LMAO! 8-[


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> mullet? huh.........? I have never had a mullet in my life!...........[-X


Call it what you will. Don't take offense Kyle [-X I'm almost as big a fan of your luxurious locks as I am of Jose Feliciano


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> did he lose his eye sight from the old wise tale of baby batter


Stacy, did you mean old "wive's" tale? Or is baby batter the mercury to your wisdometer???


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Call it what you will. Don't take offense Kyle [-X I'm almost as big a fan of your luxurious locks as I am of Jose Feliciano


Well same sex marriage is legal in Commifornia .. and you do have the same last name. :-k


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Well same sex marriage is legal in Commifornia .. and you do have the same last name. :-k


 
Actually it's not.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Actually it's not.


I see you are still fighting the good fight


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> well with a last name like your I would think you would be the expert on Gayness. Please explain if this is not the case? :-s


That was a excellent shot!!! that all most went unnoticed


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> That was a excellent shot!!! that all most went unnoticed


Indeed Mike, I am the expert on gayness. 

and...






























wait for it


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

So was there anything about dogs in this thread? I think I missed something.


----------

